# Hello Thought I'd get started with an introduction



## Lorehabewhava (Sep 16, 2009)

I am amazed by whats here. It looks like a
fantastic place!

I'm blown away. 

And to think I found this page
as I was scouring the net for youtube movies! How uncanny is that? 

I hope to voice my experiences with this group

See ya later


----------

